# Ford L8000



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a chance to buy a 1990 Ford L8000. It is a retired DOT plow/dump. A friend of mine bought it on auction last year. The truck has 240,000 miles on it. 250 hp Cummins, 8LL transmission. I don't know much about the engine yet, but I do know the 8LL is a great transmission. Air brakes, 10-12 foot highway blade, 8-9 foot wing. Dual tilt 5yd dump bed, hydraulic transverse bed chain (in front), hydraulic spinner on left side, just behind cab. All in cab controls appear to be electric. Frame and body are very solid, bed is a little rough. My primary interest in the truck is for the wing. I can buy the truck for not much more than putting a new side wing on my pickup. Another friend of mine has driven the truck quite a bit. He says it runs like a top, shifts fine, goes down the road straight. Not overpowered (He's used to a 427 Mack), but gets the job done.

Any thoughts, or suggestions what to look out for?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

all i know is to saty away from the C series motor ie 8.3 or an ISC....


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Jay brown;756871 said:


> all i know is to saty away from the C series motor ie 8.3 or an ISC....


Not sure about "c" series or ISC. I think with that HP in a cummins it would be an L-10 which I think is 8.3 litters (not sure). The several trucks that I have used (with the L-10 in it) have been bomb proof. The trucks were also 10 wheelers (larger and put more stresses on the power train). I don't know of any specific problems to look for but I would go over the unit with a fine tooth comb before I drop any coin on it (as with any used vehicle). Maybe the previous poster can share more about the problems he encountered. Good luck


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Watch out for the front brakes. if they are air over juice disk are very hard to find parts for and to rebuild 1 side only runs a little over $1000. been there done that.
Mine is a 1988 L9000 with a little over 500,000 miles and runs great.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

DGODGR;756972 said:


> Not sure about "c" series or ISC. I think with that HP in a cummins it would be an L-10 which I think is 8.3 litters (not sure). The several trucks that I have used (with the L-10 in it) have been bomb proof. The trucks were also 10 wheelers (larger and put more stresses on the power train). I don't know of any specific problems to look for but I would go over the unit with a fine tooth comb before I drop any coin on it (as with any used vehicle). Maybe the previous poster can share more about the problems he encountered. Good luck


an L10 is a L series and a 10 liter, which has a very good rep....


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Stay away from the front dump if you are slating/sanding parking lots. We had one and it's not easy. They are meant for one purpose and thats on a road at a set speed. Just my opinion


----------

